# A Generous Gift and Archery History!



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2010)

a friend of mine from work, ron, knows about my tradtional archery interest. he told me that he had a few old bows at home  and was asked if i was interested in seeing them. i said,"YES!", and told him i would stop by after work one day and look at them. well, this morning he told me to meet him outside because he had brought them into work and i should throw them in my truck before the start of work. he handed off two packages wrapped and taped in newspaper, one short, one long.

 when we got back inside he tells me that these bows were his wife's grandfathers bows! ron is 62 so i figure this makes my mystery bows old! he said the short package is arrows.

 after the longest christmas day ever at work, i got home anxious to open the gifts. inside are two selfbows, and a quiver full of old cedar arrows complete with selfnocks.
 the one bow still has the famous "warrior archery" logo on it, with no additional markings. the other is unmarked.

 warrior archery was a family run archery business in milwaukee wisconsin famous in these parts from the days of howard hill and fred bear. the original bulding was an old barn in the downtown area that a kid could ride his bike to and pick out some cedar arrow out of a barrel or watch a bow being built. i don't know if any of these bows made their way south to Ga., but when i bring up longbows many people here still tell stories about their warrior bows!

 the bows are both about 70" long and the arrows about 27" long. i thought i would have a few strings made for them, and just hang them on the wall unstrung with the quiver full of arrows on my wall of shame. bet these bows could tell some stories!!!!

http://www.archeryarchives.com/wwarriorarchery.htm


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2010)

more pics....


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very, very nice


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet looking bows. 
I don't think I would string them up. That much history in them I would be affraid of one snapping on me.  Great looking collection that would look great on a wall.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2010)

bk,
 yeah, i agree with ya. i just thought they would look cool with the string hanging on them. i bet they would crack in a heart beat! are you interested in making a few strings for my new opened archery musem pieces?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW! That is COOL! I agree with BK...I would be afraid of stringing them.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2010)

hey robert,

 i will take care of them and they won't get strung. i see the 33 stamped above the warrior logo, maybe it's a 33 pounder??? i just opened the packages  so i have to look more closely at them. ron thought they were from the 1920's to 30's??? he wasn't sure.


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 8, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> bk,
> yeah, i agree with ya. i just thought they would look cool with the string hanging on them. i bet they would crack in a heart beat! are you interested in making a few strings for my new opened archery musem pieces?



I wouldn't mind making a string or two for ya, the problem is I have new materials that wouldn't look right on the antiques, for those a sinew string would be best or track down the materials used in the 20's


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2010)

good point bk! 

bet even i could make a few non-functional bowstrings out of sinew! i may give it a try. i think that would look great, i like the way you think!


----------



## Rev.432 (Sep 8, 2010)

neat looking bows.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW...what a haul/

You should post this on TradGang History and collecting.  Som,eone there may have some answers for you/

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=14;hardset=0;start_point=0;DaysPrune=0

Jack


----------



## Al33 (Sep 8, 2010)

That's awesome Dave!! I love the old bows too.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for the tip jack, i will do that.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2010)

al, 

i always heard of the famous (around here anyway), longbows but theses are the first i have layed hands on. the old arrows are really cool too! they have short little turkey fletchings, about the length of modern vanes.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Sep 9, 2010)

Very cool! Those will look great on the wall.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 9, 2010)

Cool gift!! Do those arras have any points onem?


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh by the way I made a string outof artificial sinew it looks pretty good and I think it would look great on your bows. I just took four strands of artificial sinew and twisted them together then tied loops in them. once it got stretched out it worked pretty good but you wont have to worry bout performance just looks so that wont matter to you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 9, 2010)

hey longbow01,
i will try the four strands of sinew with a sinew knot for the nocking point, maybe a feather or two hanging off the bottom too!

 the old arrows have some crimped on brass field points, with 33# bows, i'm figuring it was just for target practie and maybe some small game????


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice gift indeed !


----------

